# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Martín Varela, joven mago gallego

## Ravenous

Os dejo una entrevista realizada en una televisión local a unos de nuestros más jóvenes magos gallegos, Martín Varela.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdz...as-pont_webcam

----------


## M.David

Gracias por compartir Ravenous, está intereante.
Se entiende muy bien a pesar de ser gallego.

----------


## Ravenous

Leches, pues no me había dado cuenta de que estaba en gallego...

----------


## Mago Nico

Ami me ha costado entenderlo : S

----------


## M.David

¡Jajajaja!

¡Qué típico de los gallegos que te contesten en gallego mientras tu preguntas en castellano! 
Es cierto que usáis las dos lenguas de manera indiferente, comprobado. :Wink1:

----------


## Boky

Increíble! Tan solo 14 años y demuestra una madurez insólita. Realmente Martín Varela es un mago! No necesito ver la actuación para quedarme sorprendido! Bravísimo!

----------


## SERX

Ningún problema al entenderlo... va a ser verdad lo de: " a buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan..." Apunta maneras... y que maneras...

----------


## golfov

en videos sobre magia esta su video promocional, se le ve con muchas ganas y apuntando alto.

----------


## soyjona

A mi me recomendaron hace unas semanas unos colegas que actuaron en un festival,que viese un espectaculo suyo,la verdad es que me a sorprendido la edad.

----------

